# Hotspot kosten mit Vodafone ja oder Nein?



## online (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo ich und meine Klasse waren auf unserer Abschlussfahrt. Ein Freund hatte sein Laptop mit und da ich ja ein HTC Desire habe mit Vodafone Superflat Internet dachte ich mir da können wir ja gleich mal den Hotspot testen, und dabei dachte ich mir auch das, das Teil kostenlos ist weil ich ja eine Internetflat habe. Nur dann kam 2 Stunden später unserer Lehrer und behauptete das dieser Hotspot was kosten würde. Nachdem der das gesagt hatte haben wir natürlich den hotspot ausgeschalten. Nun frag ich euch ab dieser wirklich was kostet weil wenn ja bin ich am arsch weil wir haben so rund 250 MB verbraucht.


----------



## AdeE (6. Mai 2011)

Tag, 

was steht denn im Vertrag? 
Normalerweise aber nicht, ich wüsste auch nicht, wie sie dir das nachweisen wollen.


----------



## online (6. Mai 2011)

Vertrag liegt leider nicht vor da ich ja noch nicht 18 bin und der Vertrag läuft über meiner Schwester die weiter weg wohnt


----------



## KOF328 (6. Mai 2011)

Naja soweit ich weiß gehen Mobile Internet Flatrates bis zu ne bestimmten datenmenge und dann wird gedrosselt, mehr bezahlen tut man aber nich. Du musst schon nachgucken was bei deinem Tarif überhaupt möglich ist bevor ihr da fröhlich pr0ns saugt


----------



## online (6. Mai 2011)

Naja jetzt ist es zu spät  und ich fragt euch ja wie das so läuft das ich weiß ab ich halt Geld zusammen kratzen muss oder nicht


----------



## AdeE (7. Mai 2011)

Tag,

wir keinen deinen Vertrag nicht. Daher wird das relativ schwierig. Aber wie gesagt, zu 99,9999999% ist das denen vollkommen egal. ICQ dürfte man bspw. auch nicht auf dem Handy laufen lassen, interessiert auch niemanden. Mehr als dich zu drosseln machen sie nicht.


----------

